# Stars waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Star is an almost 2 year old first timer. She is due in 31 days. She had a rough start. Was bought at 2/3 weeks of age by a girl that had her living inside, no other goats etc. her boyfriend decided he didn't like star anymore and started bashing her from when she was about 8 months old. When star was almost one he said he would kill her so the girl found star a new home with a friend of mine. The lady found that star was not happy there as she had to


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Phone posted before I was finished... She had to live in a herd away from people. Star then came to live with us. She has found her spot in our herd but still spends a lot of time with us each day.

She is a beautiful girl  how many do you think she is having?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bless you for taking in Star, she is beautiful and you have a kind heart. :sun:

Poor baby girl, the boyfriend needs to be treated as he treated her, he is not a good guy and she didn't need to be treated like that. 

So glad she has you, good luck and can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Above pictures were 1 week ago. Here is a photo of her today. She seems to be getting bigger every day!!









We have been thinking just a single so far but now wondering... 
She is a beautiful girl. Is a bit funny about new male people but once she knows they are ok will cuddle and is like my little shadow  we think she is boer/ Nubian/ mini cross. She is only about 57cm tall now.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here are some more photos of her this morning


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What type of buck is she bred to? I bet twins! She is lovely.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I think twins. This is exciting. Congrats!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We bred her to a mini buck as we don't want her bred to something too big that could hurt her. We are very exciting for this special girl. We are hoping she has a girl so that we can keep it with her forever and it may help her feel more welcome to the herd if she had her kid stay


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is dad  before we owned him when he was younger. He is now 8 years old. He was also given to us as previous owner no longer had any need for him. He was our first every goat. He started the craziness haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say 2 as well.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Only about 20 days to go!! I think she has had enough! She is cute big and has her waddle going. She has become very temperamental too. One moment she wants cuddle the next if you look at her wrong she is mad.. .poor girl :/


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And her udder is starting to fill more now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems like a long time to wait and yet not that long.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

It does at the very start and then the middle seems to go so fast and then the last month is the worst.....


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

About 2 weeks left now  so close yet so far :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is probably the hardest part.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I think she is getting close. Ligs are softening. Udder growing and sides look to be dropping. She doesn't want anyone to touch her all of a sudden and has become very moody if we try and touch her to check on her.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh and vulva is becoming long and puffy. A bit open. She had a tiny bit of discharge yesterday.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hasn't really progressed any further just yet. Just getting moody and then clingy today. Udder is still getting larger slowly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is now just hanging out well away from the herd. She is often near the herd but doesn't Mind being by herself any way so not sure if this will be a sign for her.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She can be anywhere from 3-6 days from day 150. The last day she was in would make her due the 11th and she was only in with the buck 3 days from her first day of heat. She was served the first day in with him


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This afternoon









This afternoon. Still think she has a little bit to go but udder has grown a lot today


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I agree with a bit to go... I'd be guessing she will go on the 11th but you never know she could just be being sneaky


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh yes - that udder is going to get bigger and tighter I think! But isn't it funny how their tails flop over?

Best of luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes she does need to grow her udder more. It has doubled in size in 24hrs and her being a FF I don't know what to expect from her  I think a few more days but watching just in case


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I fed her and then milked the other does, finished feeding up and sorted out the milk and her udder has grown very noticeably she also has a little discharge that is Amber colouring.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like you are staying close to home!!! Can't wait to see the babies!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yer being a FF we don't know how she will progress... But then I say oh she will be a few days Yet so she grows her udder and gets goo...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are staying at home


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So she has now gone to a corner area in the paddock that she never normally goes to and just wants to be alone. Her udder still needs to grow more but other than that all signs are pointing to soon


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are now at the up down stage. Discharge. Off by herself. It's almost dinner time and she is usually first to the gate. This time she did not come down.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She has had her little baby  her belly is still hard so maybe another? Just watching her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep an eye on her. Very cute!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awwww! Adorable.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a little cutie!
Any afterbirth hanging yet?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep all afterbirth came out about 3 hrs after


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Baby boy or girl?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Little boy called lightning


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome he is adorable


----------

